
Ask HN: What is a good consulting niche for AWS and PHP? - UKDevOps
I&#x27;m currently a Zend Certified PHP Developer and I also hold all 5 AWS certifications.<p>I&#x27;m struggling to find a niche for both combined that compliment each other. Perhaps I&#x27;m afraid of becoming TOO niche.<p>Has anyone got any AWS + PHP use cases they can think of apart from traditional LAMP stacks that could be handled by AWS Beanstalk?
======
PaulHoule
I started programming in PHP circa 2001 because it was much more deployable
than other languages.

(i.e. in the early 2000's you saw software reuse in the sense that there were
apps like Wordpress and Drupal based on PHP, whereas in Java you had
frameworks like Spring. My theory was if you wanted to create something
impactful, PHP was the place to be.)

I wound up developing systems circa 2008 that were no longer appropriate for
PHP, that is, most of these had a huge configuration base that had to be
loaded each time you viewed a page, at the time I realized Java performance-
wise would have been the right idea, but I had a big investment in PHP.

Around the time I had a day job programming C# then I got paid for two years
to build Java systems on other people's account and it helped me get up to
speed on Maven, Spring and all that jazz.

Frankly I don't know if anybody wants to build new PHP systems in 2016, but
there has got to be an unlimited number of legacy systems that people want to
keep alive and will never find the courage to shoot behind the woodshed.

~~~
UKDevOps
This is a good point and frankly the reason why I started to learn more about
AWS.

Having said that, Laravel, is the fourth most popular framework on GitHub
(Rails is second) and that's built with PHP.

There are too many AWS services to just offer AWS Consulting on its own which
is why I felt compelled to look at something which combines both...

